# dave--felt 75



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

any pics of the '011?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> any pics of the '011?


Here you are: 

View attachment 208455


View attachment 208456


USA is only carrying the Navy Blue color. I'm not sure which countries carry both at this time. That'll be more clear by Eurobike.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have heard that Australia is getting the Satin Clear (bottom pic) and the team colour. I could be wrong though...have been known to get it wrong (ask g/f)


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

what about the specs?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> what about the specs?



Aside from what is pictured, what details are you looking for?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

lovely. i want one. no, wait, 

i want two.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the pic, btw

i was curious about the technical specifications, you mentioned some changes from the 010 


oh yeah btw a friend was asking about the best place to get a deal on a new 010 ar 1 frameset, i told him i would holla at you....

1


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> thanks for the pic, btw
> i was curious about the technical specifications, you mentioned some changes from the 010
> oh yeah btw a friend was asking about the best place to get a deal on a new 010 ar 1 frameset, i told him i would holla at you....
> 1


Everything on this frame is new. There is a new aluminum alloy, new welding and finishing technique, new geometry, new sizes (48, 51, and 61 now). The F75 shares the same monocoque fork mold as our F1 now, and actually uses the exact same lay up and carbon material as the F4 bike. At 370g, the 1.125 --> 1.5" fork is nicer than most bikes have costing 3x as much. We added the BB30 shell to this model, which didn't save any frame weight, but the Gossamer Pro BB30 crankset shaves nearly 200g from last year's spex, the Shimano R600. The brakes are genuine Shimano 105, a common speciifcation to "cheat" with a house brand spec. Wheels are hand-finished with butted spokes and alloy spoke nipples laced to Mavic's CXP 22S eyeletted rim. The stem and seatpost are the same premium items we use on the F2 level bikes. Handlebars are aerobar friendly for those looking for a multisport option. There isn't much left to comment on other than the price, which remains about the same from 2010.

As for finding a deal, I've always discovered that the best place to buy something that is service oriented is to shop the aftercare and level of treatment/service you'll get after the purchase. That is often far more valuable that saving $100 by driving across town or to another city. I don't have the ability to monitor our thousands of dealers' prices in real time, so I wouldn't know where to begin the search for the "lowest" price anyhow.

-SD


----------



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> thanks for the pic, btw
> 
> i was curious about the technical specifications, you mentioned some changes from the 010
> 
> ...


Easy, I asked Dave awhile ago and he said the 75 will have:

1. New frame and geometry
2. New 105 components
3. BB30
4. New handlebar and saddle shape
5. New "side bolt" seatpost
6. Tapered 1.125" --> 1.5" monocoque full carbon fork with carbon dropouts.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

Beat me to it! Thanks Dave!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

dave--

thanks for the info on the specs...is it still 7000 aluminum or did felt "upgrade" to 6000. i've been having debates with some caad 9 5 (soon to be caad 10) guys--imo pound for pound the felt out specs the nine at a much more competitive price. they respond with oh but the felt has a longer head tube. and i'm like, so what, head tube, schmead tube. the main difference between the two models, besides geometry, or the actual shape of the frames, is the carbon stays on the 75 and the 7000 vs 6000 aluminum, felt vs cannondale. i'm curious as to whether felt thinks the 6000 alloy is any better, and in any case, what the composition of the alloy on the '011 75 is...


i also hear what you say about shopping the level of aftercare, never really thought about it that way... this guy is talking about ebay, going down to florida, now going down to philly or dc, he is really shopping price, i guess. i'll be sure to run the aftercare idea by him, maybe look to the local dealers...thanks again


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> dave--
> 
> thanks for the info on the specs...is it still 7000 aluminum or did felt "upgrade" to 6000. i've been having debates with some caad 9 5 (soon to be caad 10) guys--imo pound for pound the felt out specs the nine at a much more competitive price. they respond with oh but the felt has a longer head tube. and i'm like, so what, head tube, schmead tube. the main difference between the two models, besides geometry, or the actual shape of the frames, is the carbon stays on the 75 and the 7000 vs 6000 aluminum, felt vs cannondale. i'm curious as to whether felt thinks the 6000 alloy is any better, and in any case, what the composition of the alloy on the '011 75 is...
> 
> ...


The F75 is 7005 series, the F95 is 6061 series. 6000 series certainly has its place. We use it on many of our MTB frames. I'm not sure that Felt has a longer head tube than Cannondale for each specific size. I don't have their geo chart at my fingertips, but from what I recall our F-series geo is comparable to the Cannondale. I'd really like to see a person fit on a Cannondale that couldn't fit a Felt.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

that's interesting

when you say "its place" on the 95, i presume you mean the 6000 aluminum in the bars, the stem, and the post, where, of course you have full carbon parts on the 75. the 95 frame is still 7005 alu, unless the '011 is spec'd with 6000 throughout. which leads me to conclude that in constructing its best aluminum bikes 

felt chose to go with the quality and cost effective 7000 alternative on both the 75 and 95, investing in carbon upgrades in the fork and stem on the 75, and using 6000 in its place on the bars, post, and fork on the 95. guess that leaves the possiblity that 6061 is better material, although the consensus i get both formal and informal, is that 7000 is slightly stiffer...slightly.

i also gather that the zinc alloy has different properties than the scandium 6061, i got a feeling this debate has gone on before my time...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> that's interesting
> 
> when you say "its place" on the 95, i presume you mean the 6000 aluminum in the bars, the stem, and the post, where, of course you have full carbon parts on the 75. the 95 frame is still 7005 alu, unless the '011 is spec'd with 6000 throughout. which leads me to conclude that in constructing its best aluminum bikes Felt chose to go with the quality and cost effective 7000 alternative on both the 75 and 95, investing in carbon upgrades in the fork and stem on the 75, and using 6000 in its place on the bars, post, and fork on the 95. guess that leaves the possiblity that 6061 is better material, although the consensus i get both formal and informal, is that 7000 is slightly stiffer...slightly.
> 
> i also gather that the zinc alloy has different properties than the scandium 6061, i got a feeling this debate has gone on before my time...


Wow, I guess I lead you astray:
The 2011 F95 frame is made from 6061 heat treated aluminum. The F75 certainly doesn't use full carbon bars and stems, it is a $1500 bike. Only the seatpost uses a carbon fiber mast on the F75, and the fork is a full carbon fiber masterpiece. The fork on the F95 still uses carbon fiber, but it has a more affordable bonded construction with a 7000 series aluminum steerer tube.

We make our most expensive frames from 6061 (full suspension MTB) and our least expensive (beach cruisers). 6061 isn't better...or worse. The raw 6061 material is not nearly as rigid as 7005, but it is more ductile. It is better for mechanical shaping. Once drawn, shaped, welded correctly, and heat treated the strength is pretty similar to 7005. Some of the newer 7000 series Scandium alloys and Li-AL and 7046 aluminum boast some impressive mechanical properties, but like carbon, the crazy stuff lacks real practical application. FEA shows we can get alloy wall thickness down to 0.38mm in low stress zones. Unfortunately, aluminum that thin could be crushed with your hand, so it isn't ideal for most consumer applications. It can hold up to the stresses of being a bicycle, just not real world expectations of the kind of abuse a bike should withstand. I've ridden some 980g Aluminum frames of acceptable performance, but their limitations are the consumers who'd buy them.

In any case, the frame material debate rages on still and will continue regardless of the next wonder-materials' claims.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

so, comparatively speaking, at least in theory....

if you built the 75 with the 6061 aluminum (keeping the fork, post, stays, and hell yeah, the steerer --that's plenty carbon for me)
and compared it with a 75 with 7005 aluminum (again with the same carbon fork, post, stays and hell yeah steerer)...

which do you think would be a better performing bike, qualitatively speaking? i've heard both ways, i think the obvious answer is 7005,although as you say the scandium alloy may ultimately add different dimensions than the 7005 with the zinc....


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The 2011 F75 does not use carbon seat stays. 6061 and 7005 do not use Scandium, either. That's a different kettle of fish altogether.

We'd be at the point where testing machines and protocol would have to tell us the difference because road surface, air pressure, saddle design, and fit would have far greater impact than the alloyed metals in the aluminum raw material of the frame.

I suppose it would be possible to make the F75 more affordable from 6061, maybe that is significant?

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sounds like the 011 75 has already been kept affordable, at least in part, by taking out the stays. i see its top tube slopes down into a more relaxed geometry, which gives it a sexier, more modernish profile, but i think i still prefer my 09. i really think the specs, including carbon post, steerer, fork, and stays, along with the compact 105, deliver a dynamite combination that you find nowhere else competitively in the high end market, at least not on any aluminum or aluminum carbon mix that's not named cervelo. man i love riding my felt so much i havent even had a chance to install the fizik saddle and easton 90's (70's would probably work, i might try those on too), but i dont doubt that the upgrades will deliver added pop to an already 

awesome machine. 

it would be tough to contemplate a third aluminum bike, even a felt, as an addition to the stable, especially when i already have the top (imo) of felt's aluminum line. like i said, i dont think the specs can get any better. but i hear makes good carbon bikes, too... 

thanks sd


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F75 is 7005 series, the F95 is 6061 series. 6000 series certainly has its place. We use it on many of our MTB frames. I'm not sure that Felt has a longer head tube than Cannondale for each specific size. I don't have their geo chart at my fingertips, but from what I recall our F-series geo is comparable to the Cannondale. I'd really like to see a person fit on a Cannondale that couldn't fit a Felt.
> 
> -SD


+1. I know of at least four bike shops that carry Felt and Cannondale. All four of them say the same thing. When they don't have a Felt in a persons's size, they usually give them a C-dale to test because the geometries are that close.


----------



## usski23 (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Here you are:
> 
> View attachment 208455
> 
> ...


Why is the US only carrying the Navy Blue color? I saw the red/matte black and want it bad, it is way sexier! Any idea where I could get one in the red/black color scheme or if my LBS can order one for me? I'm in Northern, CA.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Question for SDave @ Felt - is the Red/Black color combo available directly from Felt? Saw your initial comment that only Blue will be available in US, seems like an obvious statement, but just wondering if that only applied to dealers. I've got my sights set on the F75, and lucky enough to work in the industry and will be able to order directly from Felt.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

fredbiker said:


> Question for SDave @ Felt - is the Red/Black color combo available directly from Felt? Saw your initial comment that only Blue will be available in US, seems like an obvious statement, but just wondering if that only applied to dealers. I've got my sights set on the F75, and lucky enough to work in the industry and will be able to order directly from Felt.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Felt does not sell its bicycles directly to consumers in the USA, only through our authorized retailers and sales channels. The F75 in the USA will only be available in the dark metallic Navy with Cyan and White decals. Other countries may also offer this color exclusively or the Matte Black with red and white decal version, or both. The USA market is so dominated by carbon fiber sales, and the price gap between the F75 and the F5 is small but there is very little cosmetic or visual differences between the F5 and the F75 Black bike, so we only carry the unique colorway - F75 Blue.

Perhaps you are outside the USA? In that case it is possible that your country carries both colors, you can check our ioindividual countries' websites for specific details or send an email to [email protected].

Best,
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

usski23 said:


> Why is the US only carrying the Navy Blue color? I saw the red/matte black and want it bad, it is way sexier! Any idea where I could get one in the red/black color scheme or if my LBS can order one for me? I'm in Northern, CA.


We only sell the Navy Blue color because the sales of the carbon fiber bicycles are stronger in the USA and we used this black/white/red color option on the F5. The spex and component colors are nearly identical on the F5 and the F75 Black/White/Red. Because we only need one option to fill the sales volume at the F75 level, we opted for something unique, not a copy of the Z85 and F5 colors that bookend this price point.

If you are dead set on these colors and prefer the aluminum bike, check out the 2010 or 2011 FA frameset. That has the colors you want and would give you the flexibility to keep the 105 spex, or choose your own components for a truly custom option. There are a couple guys here who use the FA as their "crashable" crit racing bike and have a Force/Rival mix. You should be able to equip something similar for well under $1999.

-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Superdave, any idea why the carbon rear frame was discontinued on the 75? I'm not complaining because it might be a good thing. However, I was told by a friend of mine, who works in Waterloo, Wisconsin for Trek told me that Trek discontinued the aluminum carbon rear bikes because they discovered that it had a similar ride quality to their more expensive entry-level carbon bikes. Therefore, they switched from carbon rear to full aluminum frames on those models. Did Felt also do that for the same reason or was it more of keeping the costs down on the 75? I remember that my FA frame retailed at $999 last year and for $500-550 more I could've bought a complete Felt 75.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Superdave, any idea why the carbon rear frame was discontinued on the 75? I'm not complaining because it might be a good thing. However, I was told by a friend of mine, who works in Waterloo, Wisconsin for Trek told me that Trek discontinued the aluminum carbon rear bikes because they discovered that it had a similar ride quality to their more expensive entry-level carbon bikes. Therefore, they switched from carbon rear to full aluminum frames on those models. Did Felt also do that for the same reason or was it more of keeping the costs down on the 75? I remember that my FA frame retailed at $999 last year and for $500-550 more I could've bought a complete Felt 75.


When we developed the new frame shapes and geometry we discovered that we could get the same ride quality but a lighter frame by redesigning the bike with new thinner A-stays in aluminum instead of the carbon wishbone. Part of that development was addding the premium seatpost of the F2 on the F75 as well. The combination of the new lighter frame and the lighter, more compliant seatpost got the ride quality where we needed it and allowed a lighter frame with no loss of stiffness on the rear end. The front end torsional stiffness went way up with the new chainstays, downtube, and 1.125" --> 1.5" head tube.

There was no cost saving on the frame with the addition of lighter tubing, BB30 shell, and new head tube. We made the changes to imrprove the ride, not save cost or create more seperation from the carbon bikes.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Superdave, any idea why the carbon rear frame was discontinued on the 75? I'm not complaining because it might be a good thing. However, I was told by a friend of mine, who works in Waterloo, Wisconsin for Trek told me that Trek discontinued the aluminum carbon rear bikes because they discovered that it had a similar ride quality to their more expensive entry-level carbon bikes. Therefore, they switched from carbon rear to full aluminum frames on those models. Did Felt also do that for the same reason or was it more of keeping the costs down on the 75? I remember that my FA frame retailed at $999 last year and for $500-550 more I could've bought a complete Felt 75.


When we developed the new frame shapes and geometry we discovered that we could get the same ride quality but a lighter frame by redesigning the bike with new thinner A-stays in aluminum instead of the carbon wishbone. Part of that development was addding the premium seatpost of the F2 on the F75 as well. The combination of the new lighter frame and the lighter, more compliant seatpost got the ride quality where we needed it and allowed a lighter frame with no loss of stiffness on the rear end. The front end torsional stiffness went way up with the new chainstays, downtube, and 1.125" --> 1.5" head tube.

There was no cost saving on the frame with the addition of lighter tubing, BB30 shell, and new head tube. We made the changes to imrprove the ride, not save cost or create more seperation from the carbon bikes.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

so...to answer an earlier question, the revised geometry allowed you to take out the higher quality fiber (in the stays) and keep the overall ride quality on the bike. you go on to mention the lighter tubing, bb30, and wider ht. i like to compare the 75 to cannondale's caad 9 5, only now its been upgraded to caad 10. a lot of guys are raving about it, but people always rave about cannondale..i think they market steak and sell a lot of sizzle, like showing upgraded versions of their bikes in promotions, then downgrading components to the retail consumer at the actual point of sale. for me, a tiagra groupset on an allegedly dynamite frame is never going to be worth 1800 two thousand bucks just because the bike says cannondale. two thousand buks and i want compact 105 or some version of ultegra i dont care what you say about your aluminum frame or what it is made. of.

i used to bash the cannondale guys in the head with my 09 75 argument. and win. i think the 09 75 us a better bike than the 09 9 5, fully spec'd out at an affordable what, 1300 buks, save almost five over the cannon AND get better components, a great place to compare value in complete bikes. and the 010 75 was an even better value in a great bike. i'm glad you clarified the stay rationale, although i must say, i'm not sure i would give carbon stays up for what promises to be a comparable ride in aluminum. but i guess that's what the deal is for '011, the bb30, ht, lighter tubing and sexy new design, certainly make for an appealing alternative...

should have kept the compact tho


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> so...to answer an earlier question, the revised geometry allowed you to take out the higher quality fiber (in the stays) and keep the overall ride quality on the bike. you go on to mention the lighter tubing, bb30, and wider ht. i like to compare the 75 to cannondale's caad 9 5, only now its been upgraded to caad 10. a lot of guys are raving about it, but people always rave about cannondale..i think they market steak and sell a lot of sizzle, like showing upgraded versions of their bikes in promotions, then downgrading components to the retail consumer at the actual point of sale. for me, a tiagra groupset on an allegedly dynamite frame is never going to be worth 1800 two thousand bucks just because the bike says cannondale. two thousand buks and i want compact 105 or some version of ultegra i dont care what you say about your aluminum frame or what it is made. of.
> 
> i used to bash the cannondale guys in the head with my 09 75 argument. and win. i think the 09 75 us a better bike than the 09 9 5, fully spec'd out at an affordable what, 1300 buks, save almost five over the cannon AND get better components, a great place to compare value in complete bikes. and the 010 75 was an even better value in a great bike. i'm glad you clarified the stay rationale, although i must say, i'm not sure i would give carbon stays up for what promises to be a comparable ride in aluminum. but i guess that's what the deal is for '011, the bb30, ht, lighter tubing and sexy new design, certainly make for an appealing alternative...
> 
> should have kept the compact tho


The F75 sold in the USA and the rest of our global markets has compact cranks for 2011.

The Cannondale CAAD10 frame indeed looks very nice. There are fewer and fewer premium aluminum frames available. The Merckx Team SC was always among my favorites as well as the Coppi Galaxy.

-SD


----------

